# Fiji Pen Blank/Imperial



## yorkie (Sep 1, 2010)

I just turned this tonight.

It's a new blank I saw at Woodcraft.  It's made using a burl end cap (don't know what wood is, but it looks like Teak burl-any guesses?).  It wasn't too difficult to turn and created an amazing effect, once I figured out where best to make the cuts based on the depth of the burl into the acrylic etc.

I debated the finish and in the end went for finishing the acrylic as I would a normal acrylic and sealing the wood with BLO.

Turned out awesome!  Expensive blank though at $20.  How much you think I should sell for?


----------



## David Keller (Sep 1, 2010)

It's a nice looking pen, but $20 seems a little steep for that type of blank.  If you like the look, I'd check the classifieds here for similar blanks at a better price.

As for the sales price, I'd triple my cost of blank+kit.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2010)

The pen looks fine.  

Just FYI...

I saw those Fiji blanks at a symposium this past weekend.  That is nothing more than a direct copy of my Worthless Wood blanks that I originated and have been making for a couple of years now.  Don't believe Woodcraft's website that says it is like nothing you have ever seen before!  It is just a copy by the big guys of an idea that was first shared here at IAP.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 1, 2010)

wow nice pen. $20 for that blank is way too steep. Definitely check the classifieds here for way better deals as well as great product.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow Curtis, you've officially made the big time now.  You've been ripped off by Woodcraft. Up till now you had only been done over by small time players.  How's it feel to get it from the big boys?  Hope the infernal revenue service don't find out about those huge royalty checks.  

Hmmm, Fiji?  Isn't there somewhere right at 7000 miles away from there that looks a lot like that?  Wonder where that would be.  Somewhere in the Yucatan perhaps?  Sound familiar to anybody?


----------



## wolftat (Sep 1, 2010)

$20 is a high price for the blank, I would check the classifieds here for them in the future. Now that is said, it looks like you did a nice job on the pen but when you finish a wood and acrylic blank it is best to seal it as though it was made of all wood.


----------



## Laurenr (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, buy em' from Curtis. His are better looking, better crafted, and made from woods that he and you can identify. Also you can't beat his guarantee! I have been making my own lately from local Utah wood, but I have a couple of "Worthless" blanks from Curtis. I have been saving them for something special, but so far haven't found anything special enough.:biggrin: They do provide me with inspiration.

Lauren


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pen looks great. Expensive blank though. Fit and finish look great too.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Sep 1, 2010)

OUCH, $20.  
Well I am not familiar with that particular pen kit. However my rule of thumb is:
Cost of pen Kit + Cost of wood X 2.  Hope this helps.  If you want to add in something for your skill and time then that is up to you.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 3, 2010)

Great blanks, Curtis!!!  How do the Bluebonnets turn out?


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 3, 2010)

I would rather turn one of Curtis' blanks before a Woodcraft blank. I know the quality, the wood and the professionalism he puts into his product. How do I know? I have seen the process first hand in his shop. That's how I know. Go to his site and check it out. NO I'm not advertising for him, before someone gets it twisted. I just want to help a fellow IAP member out. 

Dont get me wrong the pen looks great. It really does but $20 and "Fiji"? Really?


----------



## yorkie (Sep 4, 2010)

They do look fantastic and I will be ordering them in the future.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice looking pen...

I'd recommend buying from Curtis next time, though.  Ethics aside,  In addition to being the original Worthless Wood, the colour of his just plain beats the bejeepers out of the Woodcraft versions. 

When you add the ethics into the equation as well, the scales aren't just tipped, they're broken - Curtis' blank is the answer!


----------

